# Co-extruded, coextruded



## Sudamerican Rocker

Hola tod@s,
¿Alguien sabe la palabra en español para "coextruded"? Referido al moldeado o perfilado de materiales compuestos o poliméricos, como los plásticos para empaques. Extruded sería perfilado pero el prefijo "co" no sé a qué se refiere.
Frase: "a white co-extruded system or an unfinished wood composite, ..."

Saludos,


----------



## Jaén

Sudamerican Rocker said:


> Hola tod@s,
> ¿Alguien sabe la palabra en español para "coextruded"? Referido al moldeado o perfilado de materiales compuestos o poliméricos, como los plásticos para empaques. Extruded sería perfilado pero el prefijo "co" no sé a qué se refiere.
> Frase: "a white co-extruded system or an unfinished wood composite, ..."
> 
> Saludos,


Hola!

Mira lo que dice Wikipedia para "*extrusión*"

Y lo que dice el Google para "*Co-extrudido*" (O "coextrudido").

Espero que te ayude!

Ah! Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## Sudamerican Rocker

Muchas gracias Jaén por tu ayuda y por darme la bienvenida al foro.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Jaén

De nada, es siempre un placer!

Saludos!


----------



## chics

Al menos en España no se utiliza -ni se considera correcto-_ extrudido_, sino que decimos* extrusionado*.


----------



## Jaén

chics said:


> Al menos en España no se utiliza -ni se considera correcto-_ extrudido_, sino que decimos* extrusionado*.


Claro que debe de haber diferencias regionales, yo lo conocía como 'extrudado', pero en el Wikipedia sólo lo encontré como 'extrudido'.


----------



## chics

Yo lo digo por si luego mira este hilo alguien de aquí, para que lo sepa, ni _extrudido_ ni _extrudado_ se emplean. Con más motivo aún si dices que no es fácil saberlo desde fuera...

No sé quien escribió la palabra en wikipedia ni de dónde es.

¿En México, entonces, dices que es _extrudido_ o _extrudado_?


----------



## Jaén

En México lo conocí como "extrudado".

Pero al buscarlo en internet, lo encontré como "extrudido" en el Wikipedia. Claro que no dice de dónde es el autor, pero fue la única referencia que encontré.


----------



## chics

Ah, vale, muchas gracias.


----------



## Jaén

chics said:


> Ah, vale, muchas gracias.


De nada! 



Saludos!


----------



## frangs

Solamente una aclaración para decir que también se usan "extruido" y "extrudido" (este menos). 
Extrusionar diría que es la que más se usa (al menos en España) junto con extruir, pero curiosamente la RAE da "extrudir", que creo que es la opción menos usada de todas.


----------

